# Father spiletto HELP !!



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys this year ive decieded on dressing up as father spilletto (sp?) from the omen (2006) one of my problems is he has full head disfiguration and need help on ideas for doing this. i could cover my face in latex but then how can i get the latex whiteish without makeup because the grease paint i have wouldnt go into all the tiny dips in the face.
Any help Is Appreciated  link to pictures; halloween 08 pictures by DEADerside - Photobucket


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

grim reaper said:


> hey guys this year ive decieded on dressing up as father spilletto (sp?) from the omen (2006) one of my problems is he has full head disfiguration and need help on ideas for doing this. i could cover my face in latex but then how can i get the latex whiteish without makeup because the grease paint i have wouldnt go into all the tiny dips in the face.
> Any help Is Appreciated  link to pictures; http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/halloween 08/


You need makeup that is specifically for latex prosthetics.

Try Ben Nye or Graftobian. Also, invest in some quality brushes to get the makeup into nooks and crannies. You can get good, cheap ones at Coastal Scents. I have their synthetic kit, which is AMAZING quality, and holds up really well to washing.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i wanted this foam applience but because im in england they dont post there, anyone got any other ideas ?

http://www.mostlydead.com/Foam-Late...-the-Zombie-foam-prosthetic/product_info.html


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

does anyone one know of any other compaines that sell this appliance but will post to england ??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do Grim, but my selection is small.

Depending on how close you plan to be to your audience, make up would work fine for a distance.
A prosthetic does well for close encounters. 

No, make up is much easier to clean up, the prosthetic takes more time to removed.
I also recommend not going with a bald cap and just use a hood. Again, this is about time invested for a couple of hours, but that's me anymore.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i cant seem to find your foam appliances and i will be most of the time face to face with guest and a foam prostetic would be easier for me to apply that than make up every night for a week. can you link me to yours ? cheers


----------

